

Microsoft bought Nokia for $0? Nokia Says It Will Get Billions From Microsoft  - ztan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704657104576142333949999402.html

======
ztan
google cache around the pay wall...

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cac...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache:online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704657104576142333949999402.html)

